# Wiring Simplified 1946



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I've had this little book for a while. It's from 1946 - it's pretty interesting reading it and seeing how different things were and some still the same.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Sorry they didn't upload the first time I am new here


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a really nice copy from 1959 in a shadow box frame to hang on my office wall!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I purchased and read a copy right after finishing high school. (a long time ago in a far away galaxy...)

Good beach reading.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking at this book and ones like it and wiring old outlets and sockets I am impressed with how far we have come in making the job easier. The old ways took a lot of fiddling, often without much room to work.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I purchased and read a copy right after finishing high school. (a long time ago in a far away galaxy...)
> 
> Good beach reading.


I have the same issue. I got it several years ago on Eb*y. Fun stuff.
My uncle gave me the Sears issue, with a copyright date of 1947. I read it cover to cover, before I graduated from grade school. I think the same auther wrote it, as the illustrations were the same.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is that box in the picture. It has 3/8" KO's in it. Two on each side and four on the back.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Those boxes were thick. I think back then they knew more about fire safety then they do today. Our trade hit a low when blue carlons came out.


----------



## 37523 (Dec 30, 2012)

> _ is that box in the picture_

My last house was all boxes like that. 

Some were wired single-conductor with loom through lumber and box-holes (no conduit, no cable, no clamps). 

I fixed some, ignored others, and moved out. (And 1920s boxes and loom were the least of that house's funkinesses.)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We see a lot of that here in the _'land time forgot'_ ....in fact i should consider period company uniform, knickers , suspenders , and something like this to get it all around>










~C:laughing:S~


----------

